
Show HN: A collection of useful regex patterns - lukehaas
https://projects.lukehaas.me/regexhub/
======
darekkay
Your email regex doesn't accept some basic patterns, like foo+bar@foobar.com.
Also, a lot of newer TLDs can be longer than 6 symbols, like ".clothing".

See [1] or [2] for some inspiration.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12448844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12448844)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9089129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9089129)

~~~
lukehaas
Thanks, I'll update that

------
Nadya
Your hex value does not accept uppercase values. Might I suggest this instead:

    
    
        #([a-fA-F0-9]{3}){1,2}\b
    

Neither of ours accepts 8 character Hex values (transparency in 7th and 8th
characters).

I have some more to share:

    
    
        Match the 'src' for images
        \< *[img][^\>]*[src] *= *[\"\']{0,1}([^\"\'\ >]*)
    
        Match ID's for Youtube Videos
        /http:\/\/(?:youtu\.be\/|(?:[a-z]{2,3}\.)?youtube\.com\/watch(?:\?|#\!)v=)([\w-]{11}).*/gi
    
        Match CSS comments
        \/\*[^*]*\*+([^/*][^*]*\*+)*\/
    
        Match every word except words in list:
        \bTarzan\b|\bJane\b|\bSuperman\b|(\w+);

~~~
lukehaas
Thanks, those are great, I'll add them in.

